# Travel exemption for minor on visitor 600



## greatchoice2002 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have permanent residency status and asked to join my employer in Melbourne on 3rd August. I am currently in US and my daughter is not added to my PR yet. I have requested for travel exemption for my daughter a month ago but haven't got a reply from immigration department. I did another couple of applications and still there is no response. The latest application I did was on last Friday and attached my offer letter and my daughter's birth certificate and passport. I am not sure what is I am missing in the application that I am not getting a response back. I have to book my flight tickets but without my daughter's exemption I am unable to do it. Please advise if anyone has any insights with this scenario.


----------



## trainrunningstatus (Jul 13, 2021)

if you interest to travel by train then I think you must be read How to reduce booking ticket price this article maybe its help for you


----------

